# Please shop at Winn Dixie on July 4th



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

If we had a Winn Dixie I would shop there on the 4th.

https://www.winndixie.com/allforhonor



> This JULY 4th, we will once more be giving ALL OUR PROFITS to our heroes by donating 100% of our profits on Independence Day to HOPE FOR THE WARRIORS. You can help them restore SELF, FAMILY & HOPE simply by shopping. Learn more here: https://www.winndixie.com/allforhonor ‪#‎AllForHonor‬


Their financial information:
Charity Navigator - Rating for Hope For The Warriors®


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

We have a Winn Dixie not too far from us, I'll do my best. Thanks Auntie


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

We have a W-D in town. We will certainly spend some money there on the 4th.
By the way, they do this kind often. The last time it was for Wounded Warriors, but that outfit is not highly thought of around here as of late.
(Both W-D and Wounded Warriors have their headquarters in Jacksonville, Florida )


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> We have a W-D in town. We will certainly spend some money there on the 4th.
> By the way, they do this kind often. The last time it was for Wounded Warriors, but that outfit is not highly thought of around here as of late.
> (Both W-D and Wounded Warriors have their headquarters in Jacksonville, Florida )


*looks at the clock* RPD you are up late.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Auntie said:


> *looks at the clock* RPD you are up late.


Drank extra coffee at tonight's AA meeting.:vs_coffee:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sunday's shopping trip is now moved to Monday. Winn Dixie instead of Publix.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

I hate to miss this one but we do not have W-D here .


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

nope, can't do ain't got one.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

All the WD's around here closed years ago. I just got rid of their customer spy scanner card not too long ago. 
I'd always bug the cashiers at Ingles to try and scan it for me. No since of humor...


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Don't have one here but it's sure nice to see someone has their head screwed on right. Good for them.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

There still are some good guys left. Too bad I only live in Kroger and Brookshire's country.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Much of my youth was spent riding my bike to the Winn-Dixie at the front of our neighborhood with a few dollars crumbled up in my pocket with instructions from my Mom to pick up a loaf of bread, a gallon of milk or whatever item she was out of. 

...I was the oldest boy and thus had the fastest bike!


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

It's going to be a bit rough to marinade and hand rub the Brisket and Ribs if I wait until Monday. Guess I could stand a couple of extra paper plates, toss away aluminium cooking trays, refreshments and ice. 
Normally my contributions go directly to the Army/Navy/Marine relief funds, but I can support WD on a day that WD is supporting Vets. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Much of my youth was spent riding my bike to the Winn-Dixie at the front of our neighborhood with a few dollars crumbled up in my pocket with instructions from my Mom to pick up a loaf of bread, a gallon of milk or whatever item she was out of.
> 
> ...I was the oldest boy and thus had the fastest bike!


I use to grab my dog and hide her in the car when we passed a Winn Dixie. It seems an uncle of mine told me Winn Dixie old slogan " The Beef People ". My uncle told me they would take my dog and sell it for beef.

And yes.....almost 40 years later and that uncles still an idiot. We all work with or have one in the family.......if you don't then you just might be " the one ".


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I would if I could, but I do not think that there are any WD north of the Mason Dixon line? Certainly not in MN and I do not shop at Target.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Operator6 said:


> I use to grab my dog and hide her in the car when we passed a Winn Dixie. It seems an uncle of mine told me Winn Dixie old slogan " The Beef People ". My uncle told me they would take my dog and sell it for beef.
> 
> And yes.....almost 40 years later and that uncles still an idiot. We all work with or have one in the family.......if you don't then you just might be " the one ".


I used to think 50% of family members are bat shit crazy. I've since upped that number to 70%.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Much of my youth was spent riding my bike to the Winn-Dixie at the front of our neighborhood with a few dollars crumbled up in my pocket with instructions from my Mom to pick up a loaf of bread, a gallon of milk or whatever item she was out of.
> 
> ...I was the oldest boy and thus had the fastest bike!


When I first got out of the service I went to work at W-D. They even sent me to Produce School at their huge Miami warehouse. But working inside a building all day was not for me. After a year I left to work in a lumber yard, and ended up staying in the building materials industry until I retired.


----------



## FLPrepper (Jun 6, 2016)

Delaying Saturday's Winn-Dixie visit (for some of the best beef you can find in the south without finding a proper butcher) until Monday. 

Going to tell all my friends as well.


----------

